# Myths, Rumors, and Urban Legends in Wrestling (Or Fun Facts)



## bloodletting (Jun 27, 2007)

Man, I thought most of the ones you listed above were true...seriously. In this business its likely true. 

This has been around for a while, but worth checking out. http://www.angelfire.com/wrestling3/kotdm15/listsleeze.html


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Invader 3 drank a red liquid and then threw it back up when it was called for. It looks very real. However, this was all a work.

"El Dandy's banged both Lita AND Fishman & Lola Gonzales's hot daughter."
Who are you to doubt El Dandy??


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Anyone who enjoys this sort of stuff needs to check out the Raven/HONKYTONK MAN Faceoff shoot interview from RF video. Pure genius.

I like the one about Kevin Sullivan spending his holidays with a nudist colony.

Also the rumour about Raven banging Becky Bayless when she was 15 is good too.

Shawn Michaels supposedly invited three hot girls back to his hotel room. He told them to all get naked and get on their knees. He whips out his ding dong and the girls figure it's going to be a suck-fest, but instead he proceeds to take a piss in each of their mouths is a belter too.

Jushin Liger likes to loan out his wife to folks like Sasuke, TAKA, and Hayabusa. He may also like to watch. That would be hilarious in all fairness.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

T-C said:


> Anyone who enjoys this sort of stuff needs to check out the Raven/HONKYTONK MAN Faceoff shoot interview from RF video. Pure genius.
> 
> I like the one about Kevin Sullivan spending his holidays with a nudist colony.
> 
> ...


Raven has talked about this in shoots in the best and his side of the story is Becky for whatever reason ended up staying the night in his hotel room which he claims he did nothing with her. Then, the next morning someone (who he believes was Gertner) called Becky's parents and told her where she was then they called the police. The police then arrested Raven but ended up releasing him after both his and Becky's stories matched up. So, it appears that Raven did nothing with her.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea I saw that. I still find the rumour hilarious though. There is another rumour about Becky Bayless and another wrestler, can't remember it though.

There is also the one about Punk cheating on Daffney with Tracy, what a guy.


----------



## sammerato (Oct 11, 2006)

wow these rumors are crazy!


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

I believe Bayless was just a complete ECW rat so theres tons of stories out on her...

Anyone have a link to the archived infamous "sleaze thread"? I read it once but can't find it now.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Pretty much all of the stuff on that angelfire site is taken from the sleaze thread I think. Also on that Raven/Honky shoot, they basically just go through the sleaze thread and say what they think happened and what they think is bullshit. Thoroughly entertaining stuff.


----------



## Maravilloso (Jan 28, 2012)

The Invader 3-Manny Fernandez incident was a work and everyone in Puerto Rico knew that. Invader 3 was injured prior to the match, so the angle was to explain Invader 3's absense. In fact, both of them faced again months later in Puerto Rico.

It's impossible to "lose" that much blood and being able to wrestle again so soon.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Someone made fun of Bob Backlund for being the only person in WWF locker room who didn't drink or do any drugs. He kept bugging Bob about it, so Bob took him down, tied him into a hold, and sat on his back for about an hour, not letting him up.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I've seen that match with Invader III before and the first time I saw it my guy reaction was that it was a work.


----------

